# Hay Bags - Good or bad?



## porkchop48 (Feb 7, 2013)

Does any one use hay bags in their stalls?   

Any pros or cons of them?  I am thinking about getting some to use in the kidding stalls. But wanted some opinions before buying.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 7, 2013)

Do you mean the hay nets that are used for horses?  My experience is no.  I used one for a couple of days until I got home and had a goat stuck in one with a front leg.  I have no idea how long she was in it.  

I use a wood pallet fastened to the wall and put the hay in it.  

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22938

There are some neat idea on here with using a toat to make a hay feeder.   

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=23691

I think either of these would be safer than the hay net.  If you are talking about something else, maybe you can show us a picture.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 7, 2013)

I've heard stories of goats getting hung in them. We have one we use because all of a hay bale doesn't fit in the hay barrel we made. We  have had to untangle goats from it (one in particular) but it's when it is empty that they get stuck in it. If you can find another alternative to the rope style hay bag I would do that instead of the rope style hay bag. Now if you were thinking of using the hay bags that they have for horses that are solid with one hole in the front I don't see an issue with those as long as they are at the right height that mom can get her nose in to get the hay but babies couldn't get stuck in them.


----------



## HankTheTank (Feb 7, 2013)

I use one to carry hay out to the goats, but I wouldn't leave it in there permanently. Mine like to climb around on/in their feeder.


----------



## porkchop48 (Feb 7, 2013)

I was thinking more along the lines of the horse ones with the one holes. Hung up high so the moms can reach but not the babies.

Would that be safer than the net bags? I was not really looking at the net bags though.


----------



## marlowmanor (Feb 7, 2013)

porkchop48 said:
			
		

> I was thinking more along the lines of the horse ones with the one holes. Hung up high so the moms can reach but not the babies.
> 
> Would that be safer than the net bags? I was not really looking at the net bags though.


I would think that style would be better than the net bags. Likely easier to fill too. Those net bags are a PITA in my opinion to fill!


----------



## ThornyRidgeII (Feb 7, 2013)

I have been using them for many years the solid ones with the one large hole to eat out of and I prefer the kind that you use a clip to fasten it to a large ibolt or whatever the circle part that sticks out after screwing nail part in wood.  Anyway I have nigerians and pygmys and have never had an issue with anyone getting stuck, caught, choked, hung or whatever. The hay bags are hung a little higher than head level and spread out.  The ones I have are actually from TSC and seem to hold up well.  If/when they get yucky (like the ones in Buck pen) I toss them and or hose/scrub down and air in sun for a day or two.  Good as new!  I think the preference is individual but I had a wooden slatted hay feeder that I used and almost lost a kid who climbed up on top of it and got stuck that way!  luckily was right there and averted disaster but soon after that freak incident the wooden hay feeder went by by and stuck soley with hay bags!


----------



## Fluffygal (Feb 8, 2013)

Yes I use bags like this one:






If they have netting over the hole I cut the netting out as Oreo has a tendency to get stuck in the netting. I really don't have much of an issue other then the goats have started turning circles while eating. Have no idea who started this sillyness, but, Fiona got herself stuck in the alphalpha bag with an angry Bella butting her for hogging it. Thankfully Dad was home, saw what was going on, and rescued goofy Fiona. Eventually I would like to get a better hay feeder, for now the bags are working with just a few issues. 

I prefer the bags with the ring on the back that you can clip to the fence so the goats cannot spin while eating in the bag. But for some reason TSC only has the bags without the lower ring on the back now.


----------



## lovinglife (Feb 9, 2013)

ohhhh cute goaties!!


----------



## madcow (Feb 10, 2013)

Fluffygal said:
			
		

> Yes I use bags like this one:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/5075_bebe_abel_jan_9_2013.jpg
> 
> If they have netting over the hole I cut the netting out as Oreo has a tendency to get stuck in the netting. I really don't have much of an issue other then the goats have started turning circles while eating. Have no idea who started this sillyness, but, Fiona got herself stuck in the alphalpha bag with an angry Bella butting her for hogging it. Thankfully Dad was home, saw what was going on, and rescued goofy Fiona. Eventually I would like to get a better hay feeder, for now the bags are working with just a few issues.
> ...


Fluffygal your babies are getting so big!  They are just adorable.  Thanks for sharing the picture.  

I too use the same type of hay bag as Fluffygal for one of my goats.  It does keep a lot of the hay from hitting the ground, whereas there's more on the ground with the wire metal feeder I use for the other goat.  The hay bag is a little more to fill, and doesn't hold more than a day or 2's worth of hay.  So you have to fill it often.  Never had either goat get stuck in it.  Trixie prefers to eat from the top of it and it's hung low enough for her to do that.  It does have a problem with spinning around and the hole ends up toward the fence from her eating out of the opening at the top, but really that isn't much of an issue for her.  Might consider putting a hole on the other side since I can sew to eliminate that minor problem.  These bags work well otherwise and seem really safe and efficient.


----------



## secuono (Feb 11, 2013)

Goats play too much to use a hay net, a solid bag with a couple big holes, like the person above pictured, may work.


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 11, 2013)

I use hay bags like the picture. They work out fine. There can be some waste.


----------



## porkchop48 (Feb 11, 2013)

Not hay nets... Hay bags is what i will be using. 

I am going to order a few and see how they go. I will take the advice and make sure they are ung up high enough that they can reach but not necessarily play in. 

Thank you for your opinions and advice.


----------



## Stormyknitter (Feb 13, 2013)

I use a thing that, around here, is meant for sheep.  It's a bag with a tight mesh bottom and canvas sides.  There's a round hole cut in one side, and the top has hooks on each side.  The goats do well with them (I have two), except that the boys tend to pull theirs off the wall and play with it when it's empty.  They haven't messed the bag up yet, though.  I stuff theirs FULL to try and prevent this, but boys will be boys.  I can't use a hard hay feeder of any kind because the monster boys will pull all the hay out of it and spread it all around the stall and then try to climb it.  The girls, OTOH, eat the hay out of theirs and don't seem to want to play football with it....

Carolle


----------



## SassyKat6181 (Feb 15, 2013)

I use that same style bag, with the hole in the front and the 2 clips.  My girls love it, and I've never had a problem with it.  It's nice too because occassionally I'll run it through the washing machine.


----------

